# What's saved in the Driver's Profile?



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

According to the Model 3 Owner's Manual (March 13, 2018 edition):










But as far as I can see in my car with firmware 2018.12.1 b39b759, there is no "*See what's saved*" button. So I thought I'd start this thread to help other new owners.

Here's a (possibly incomplete) list of what I've discovered to be part of a driver's profile. If you see others, please let me know and I'll add them to the list.

Seat position
Steering wheel position
*Quick controls*
Mirror position
Mirror Auto Fold

*Autopilot*
Cruise Follow Distance
Auto Lane Change (if Autosteer is active)

*Driving*
Acceleration
Steering Mode
Regenerative Braking
Creep


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I hope they add paired phone and music selection/station to this list soon. What more does Model S/X have?


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

Wish it would save radio station favorites. My wife's stations are horrible.


----------



## Drax (Jan 22, 2018)

I’d like to see them get rid of keys in favor for keycards and smart device connectivity across the fleet. As it stands right now though, individual driver profiles can be saved to individual keys for S/X.

If driver profiles could save radio, navigation, mirror/seat position, and all of the other various individualized settings to their specific profiles and then have them accessible across the fleet using keycards and smart devices (phones/watches) it’d be huge!

I’d also like to see the option to make a “valet only” key card.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

Does the current version associate the driver profile to specific phones or keys?
Or do you have to select the profile each time?


----------



## Falkirk (Mar 5, 2018)

Is it true the new feature for Chill is saved per driver profile?


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

Falkirk said:


> Is it true the new feature for Chill is saved per driver profile?


Yes Chill mode is based on the driver profile.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

This is great, I just discovered this yesterday. I was driving around wondering if there is a faster way to access steering and drive settings for whenever the urge arises rather than go into the sub menu and tick all the boxes.

So using the driver settings I've made a virtual M mode (former BMW M car owners know what this is)
So I have made 2 driver's profiles for my wife and 3 for myself.

- Chill Panda Mode (chill drive mode + comfort steering + brakes on regen)
- Panda Race Mode (Standard drive mode + sport steering + brakes on regen)
- Fun Panda Mode (Standard drive mode + Standard steering + brakes on regen)

That way I have quick access to the different modes like an M button

I've got corresponding modes for my wife as well...

Only downside is that between each mode the seat moves a smidge... it's odd... they need to fix that in the software.


----------



## Beagle (May 10, 2018)

I second Twiglet's question from a couple of weeks ago. Not that it is that difficult, but do we have to change between our two driver's profiles manually. Knowing that will allow me to ask more difficult questions.


----------



## 1101011 (Dec 20, 2016)

Been told that profiles are resident with phones, they are not with keycards.


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

1101011 said:


> Been told that profiles are resident with phones, they are not with keycards.


As far as I've been able to discern, the answer is "neither". You _must_ select the profile from the center console. Hopefully that will change in the future, as it's a real pain for a tall driver getting in after a short driver drove last time - makes for banged-up knees and heads.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

The keycard will just lock/unlock the car. It won't ever be capable of pairing to a "profile" with the current simple tech in the card. Tesla will need to make a fancier key or fob like on the S/X for that to work.

The phone also currently does not save profiles, far as I know currently only S/X key fobs have that capability.


----------



## ColoradoModel3 (Jul 28, 2017)

Maevra said:


> The keycard will just lock/unlock the car. It won't ever be capable of pairing to a "profile" with the current simple tech in the card. Tesla will need to make a fancier key or fob like on the S/X for that to work.
> 
> The phone also currently does not save profiles, far as I know currently only S/X key fobs have that capability.


I'm not so sure about that - each card should have it's own unique private key that the car is able to match to that card's public key. Otherwise, how would they invalidate a lost card?

I don't know if the cards are using public key cryptography, but I thought I read they were.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

ColoradoModel3 said:


> I'm not so sure about that - each card should have it's own unique private key that the car is able to match to that card's public key. Otherwise, how would they invalidate a lost card?
> 
> I don't know if the cards are using public key cryptography, but I thought I read they were.


Yes the card has its own private key (in fact you can see it on the menu somewhere in security or pairings, I forget) but I was pointing out that we cannot match a key card to a "driver profile". My husband uses his key card 90% of the time and if I was in the car last, he still has to manually change the driver profile to his on the screen.


----------



## ColoradoModel3 (Jul 28, 2017)

Maevra said:


> Yes the card has its own private key (in fact you can see it on the menu somewhere in security or pairings, I forget) but I was pointing out that we cannot match a key card to a "driver profile". My husband uses his key card 90% of the time and if I was in the car last, he still has to manually change the driver profile to his on the screen.


I see. I'm guessing this functionality could be implemented in the future then. 3-6 months?


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

ColoradoModel3 said:


> I see. I'm guessing this functionality could be implemented in the future then. 3-6 months?


Lol I sure hope so!


----------



## Beagle (May 10, 2018)

ahagge,
Didn't you marry her 'for better or for worse'. I hope you didn't expect her to grow - vertically.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

C


ahagge said:


> As far as I've been able to discern, the answer is "neither". You _must_ select the profile from the center console. Hopefully that will change in the future, as it's a real pain for a tall driver getting in after a short driver drove last time - makes for banged-up knees and heads.


Check "Easy Entry" for each driver profile. Then adjust the seat/steering wheel to your preferred position for the "Easy Entry " profile.
From the manual: "You can also check the Use Easy Entry checkbox if you want to save (or use existing) Easy Entry settings in which the driver's seat and the steering wheel are automatically adjusted to make it easy to enter and exit Model 3."


----------



## NthMonkey (Jul 27, 2018)

ahagge said:


> According to the Model 3 Owner's Manual (March 13, 2018 edition):
> 
> View attachment 7409
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. As I wait for our 3, figuring this out has been a huge thing for my wife, who has a much different taste for acceleration and interest in fiddling with the technology than I do. Much appreciated.


----------



## OldnSlo (Mar 1, 2018)

Heh - wife was complaining that I was always leaving the car in Sport mode - so I explained to her that she must have adjusted something and saved her settings WHILE PLAYING AROUND IN SPORT MODE !!! because my default is Chill Mode. Busted ! - she laughed.

Thanks for posting the list of items savable in the driver profile.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Circling back to the OP, the most recent (8/1/18) version of the owners manual still says “To see what settings are associated with a driver profile, touch the driver profile icon on the touchscreen's status bar. Then touch See what’s saved. A popup window lists all the settings that are saved to driver profiles.”

Has anyone been able to make that happen? I haven’t. I’m hoping to check the list for additions after each software update.


----------



## oj-m3 (Nov 10, 2018)

I just checked this out and the list of settings saved with a profile at the beginning of this thread is definitely still incomplete.

I found that most of the settings on all of the tabs except Navigation are saved to the profile. What's interesting is that changing anything other that the seat or mirror position doesn't prompt you to "save" the profile, but the changes are saved to the current profile. You can see this by having the settings panel open, making a change, and then switching the profile (while the settings panel is still open).

Things like walk-away locks, lock confirmation sound, front fog lights, headlights after exit, and lots of other things are saved to the profile. I'm not sure if any of this changed in the most recent update because I just got my M3 this week, but at this point I'm wondering if a list of what's NOT saved in the profile might be more helpful?

Hope this is helpful!

v 2018.42.4


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

Can anyone actually see the list of what is saved for each profile, per what the manual states below, that is running 42. 4? I am not getting the “see what’s saved” option or of course the “popup window”.

See What's Saved
To see what settings are associated with a driver profile, touch the driver profile icon on the touchscreen's status bar. Then touch See what’s saved. A popup window lists all the settings that are saved to driver profiles.


----------



## oj-m3 (Nov 10, 2018)

Flashgj said:


> Can anyone actually see the list of what is saved for each profile, per what the manual states below, that is running 42. 4? I am not getting the "see what's saved" option or of course the "popup window".
> 
> See What's Saved
> To see what settings are associated with a driver profile, touch the driver profile icon on the touchscreen's status bar. Then touch See what's saved. A popup window lists all the settings that are saved to driver profiles.


I can't...


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

1101011 said:


> Been told that profiles are resident with phones, they are not with keycards.


You might be onto something here, because I'm running out of options to resolve the issue I have with wheel positions NOT being saved/recalled.

I have completely deleted my personal profile and the easy entry profile from the car, rebooted, powered down, then re-saved my profile and then made an easy entry profile and my steering wheel will still never move between the two.

Help or experiences anyone?


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Just keeping this thread alive in the hope that someday there will be a definitive list of what’s saved with the profiles and a smarter method of recording changes across profiles. I’m sure the issue is not peculiar to my family, i.e. we can’t be the only couple that finds that some configuration settings revert to earlier values seemingly randomly only to realize that the value is stored with Driver 1’s profile and therefore needs to be set for Driver 2’s as well. A silly example happened yesterday when that we noticed that sometimes the navigation map used color to show the relative level of traffic on each road and sometimes it didn't, and we eventually figured out that the choice is stored with the profile that is active at the time of the change.

At the least, there needs to be some indication when updating a setting that the particular change is effective for the active profile only. Better yet, there would be a pop up that offered to propagate the change to all existing profiles, or let us choose from among the list of existing profiles.

I recognize that this could over-complicate what should be a simple task (especially if we’re driving!) so I’m anxious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Dasher (Oct 5, 2018)

Flashgj said:


> Can anyone actually see the list of what is saved for each profile, per what the manual states below, that is running 42. 4? I am not getting the "see what's saved" option or of course the "popup window".
> 
> See What's Saved
> To see what settings are associated with a driver profile, touch the driver profile icon on the touchscreen's status bar. Then touch See what's saved. A popup window lists all the settings that are saved to driver profiles.


I know it's a long time since this query, but there is still no option to "See what's saved" on the driver profile menu. Even the European version of the manual still refers to this, and it would be useful. Has anyone managed to find out what is happening about this discrepancy?


----------



## ekutter (9 mo ago)

One item that doesn't seem to be saved in the driver profile is the display appearance. I always want mine in dark mode, as I find the white screen distracting. My wife hates the dark mode because she doesn't find it visible enough. However this seems to be a global setting rather than a per drive setting.


----------

